# computerbetrug.de in neuem Gewand



## Heiko (8 Februar 2005)

Nach mehreren Jahren im alten Layout stand auch für uns mal wieder eine optische Überarbeitung auf dem Programm. Ziel war es vor allem, die Seiten schlanker zu machen und zusätzliche Funktionen mit einzubauen. So wurde es zum Beispiel möglich, eine Druckfunktion zu integrieren, bei der sich die Ausgabe auf den reinen Contentbereich beschränkt.

Das neue Layout wurde durch Jan Borgwardt von der Webagentur Microcosm Media entwickelt.
Die Webagentur Microcosm Media ist als mittelständisches Unternehmen in den Bereichen Webdesign und Grafikdesign tätig. Dabei legt Geschäftsleiter Jan Borgwardt nicht nur auf Kundenähe Wert, sondern auch darauf, dass die Produkte der Firma ein Erfolg werden. Jan Borgwardt dazu: „Kein Projekt bringt einem Kunden einen Nutzen, wenn dieses nicht entsprechend bekannt ist! Daher haben wir uns, neben dem herkömmlichen Webdesign auch auf Suchmaschinenoptimierung spezialisiert."
Weiterhin unterstützt Microcosm Media Projekte, die der Sicherheit im Internet dienen. So vertraut neben Computerbetrug.de z.B. auch auch Dialerschutz.de auf das Know-How der Firma.

Zum momentanen Stand wurden die alten Inhalte von computerbetrug.de in das neue Layout übernommen. In den nächsten Wochen werden diese Inhalte komplett überarbeitet und erweitert.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch allen Leser für ihre konstruktive Kritik danken die eine Überarbeitung im Sinne der Leser erst möglich macht.


----------



## sascha (8 Februar 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 Februar 2005)

Hübsch!   

Aber: Aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen überlappen (zumindest bei mir) die Ränder den Hauptteil der Seite  :

_[Das attachment kann offensichtlich nur von «Angemeldeten» gesehen werden.]_


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2005)

was für eine  Auflösung ist das?  mit 1024*768 sieht es bei mir mit  jedem Browser korrekt aus
(IE , FF Mozilla )


----------



## drboe (9 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Layout ...


Sehr schön. Vor allem der deutlich verbesserte Kontrast kommt Leuten mit "Nasenfahrrad" zu Gute.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Hübsch!
> 
> Aber: Aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen überlappen (zumindest bei mir) die Ränder den Hauptteil der Seite  :


Strange. Ich han Jan mal informiert.
Mit allen IE die ich hier zur Verfügung habe sehe ich davon nix.

Welche IE-Version und welches BS nutzt Du bei welcher Auflösung?


----------



## Reinhard (9 Februar 2005)

Hallo Heiko, 

bei mir tritt der selbe Effekt wie bei Telekomunikacja auf.
BS Win95, IE 5.5, Auflösung 1024 x768.

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2005)

Immer noch?
Die Style Sheets wurden komplett überarbeitet.


----------



## drboe (9 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Immer noch?
> Die Style Sheets wurden komplett überarbeitet.


Test mit:

IE 6.0  auf W98 2nd Ed.  (1024 px x 768 px): OK
Mozilla 1.1  auf W98 2nd Ed.: OK
Netscape 7.1 auf W98 2nd Ed.: OK
Opera 6.05 auf W98 2nd Ed.: Bereiche folgen nacheinander, Layout völlig zermarmelt (Bild auf Anfrage)
Opera 7.20 auf W98 2nd Ed.: OK

Firefox 1.0 auf WindowsME (1400 px x 1050 px): OK
IE 5.5 auf WindowsME: Überlagerung der Bereiche
Opera 6.05 auf WindowsME: OK
Opera 7.54 auf WindowsME: OK

Firefox 1.0 auf SuSE Linux 8.2 (1024 px x 768 px): OK
Konqueror 3.3.2 auf SuSE Linux 8.2: OK
Opera 7.54 auf SuSE Linux 8.2: OK

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Opera 6.05 auf W98 2nd Ed.: Bereiche folgen nacheinander, Layout völlig zermarmelt (Bild auf Anfrage)


Anfrage!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Welche IE-Version und welches BS nutzt Du bei welcher Auflösung?



IE 5.0
Win98 SE
1024x768

P.S. Die Seite sieht momentan (bei mir) immer noch so aus wie gestern.


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2005)

Das scheint an irgendwas vom Win98 zu liegen.
Wie siehts mit dem Firefox aus?


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts mit dem Firefox aus?



WinXP
Firefox 1,0

Geht alles, die Tabellenränder werden gestrichelt dargestellt - sieht für meine Begriffe nicht so schön aus.


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2005)

Ich hätte gern mal einen Screenshot von Firefox unter Win98.


----------



## drboe (10 Februar 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre es problematisch auf den IE 6.0 hochzurüsten? Oder besser noch: auf den IE völlig zu verzichten? Das Teil ist doch ein Scheunentor für "Dreck" jeder Art und taugt maximal für Windows-Updates (die Du für Win98 SE aber nicht mehr bekommst). Die meisten Browser zeigen nach meinen Tests ein vernünftiges, nahezu gleiches Layout, und das sogar unabhängig von der tatsächlich gewählten Fenstergröße. Browser-spezifische Anpassungen von Websites sind teuer und m. E. auch problematisch, weil man so Abweichungen von den Standards zementiert. Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit fast ausschließlich Firefox, gelegentlich noch Opera 7.54, und bin mit beiden Browsern sehr zufrieden. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2005)

Es scheint momentan ein Problem unter dem IE 5.[05] in Verbindung mit Win98/ME zu geben.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob man dafür ne Sonderlösung stricken sollte...


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint momentan ein Problem unter dem IE 5.[05] in Verbindung mit Win98/ME zu geben.  Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob man dafür ne Sonderlösung stricken sollte...


 Eine einfache Lösung.


----------



## Reinhard (10 Februar 2005)

Zuhause mit Win98 und Firefox 1.0 ausprobiert - passt! In der Arbeit nicht.

Mir fällt mir noch auf, dass der Browser meines Firmenrechners extern als "i-NavFourF" angezeigt wird, obwohl der Rechner selbst IE5.5 hat.

Das hat das vielleicht was mit dem Problem zu tun?


----------



## Sunbringer (10 Februar 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Hübsch!
> 
> Aber: Aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen überlappen (zumindest bei mir) die Ränder den Hauptteil der Seite  :
> 
> _[Das attachment kann offensichtlich nur von «Angemeldeten» gesehen werden.]_



Also das Problem ist eindeutig ein Problem, dass durch die Margin-Formatierung hervorgerufen wird. Der IE 5.5 und auch der IE 5.0 interpretieren diese Formatierungen aber bereits richtig. Das Problem kann also nicht am Browser liegen.

Ich würde in diesem Fall mal eine Neuinstallation des Browsers vorschlagen, oder besser noch eine Aufrüstung auf einen neuen Browser  Der gute BIll weigert sich vehement neue Standards noch in den IE zu integrieren. Das soll dann alles mit dem IE 7 unter Longhorn kommen... aber bis das draussen ist 

Es wäre schön, wenn du den Browser mal neu installieren könntest und schreiben, ob das Problem weiterhin besteht. Eigentlich dürfte das bei deiner Konstellation nicht auftreten.



			
				Reinhard schrieb:
			
		

> Zuhause mit Win98 und Firefox 1.0 ausprobiert - passt! In der Arbeit nicht.
> 
> Mir fällt mir noch auf, dass der Browser meines Firmenrechners extern als "i-NavFourF" angezeigt wird, obwohl der Rechner selbst IE5.5 hat.
> 
> Das hat das vielleicht was mit dem Problem zu tun?



Das ist nur ein einfaches Plugin, das es dem IE ermöglicht Umlaut-Domains aufzurufen. Dürfte keinen Zusammenhang mit dem Problem geben.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Februar 2005)

Sieht ganz hübsch aus.

Wenn jetzt noch gelesene Links unter "Die aktuellsten Themen im Forum:" eine andere Farbe hätte als ungelesene dann wäre die Nutzerfreundlichkeit  für schnelle Leser perfekt.


----------



## Sunbringer (10 Februar 2005)

OK, ich denke der Fehler ist gefunden, es wird gleich ein kleines Update gemacht, dann sollte es hoffentlich laufen.

Das Problem liegt darin, dass das Hintergrundbild im Main-Bereich momentan durch eine Kombination aus prozentualen und festen werten formatiert wird. Dies wird von einer ganzen Reihe von Browsern nicht korrekt interpretiert. Falls das Problem nachher immernoch auftreten sollte, bitte kurz bescheid geben!


----------



## drboe (10 Februar 2005)

Sunbringer schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Problem ist eindeutig ein Problem, dass durch die Margin-Formatierung hervorgerufen wird. Der IE 5.5 und auch der IE 5.0 interpretieren diese Formatierungen aber bereits richtig. *Das Problem kann also nicht am Browser liegen.*


OK



			
				Sunbringer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde in diesem Fall mal eine Neuinstallation des Browsers vorschlagen, ...


Wie das? Wennn doch, siehe oben, das Problem nicht am Browser liegt? Dann hat man wohl kaum Veranlassung, den Browser nochmal zu installieren (zumal man damit u. U. alle Patches verliert). Entweder ist die obige Aussage richtig, dann ändert sich durch Neuinstallation ziemlich sicher gar nichts, oder sie ist falsch, dann bringt das erst Recht nichts. Maximal ist der - von Dir auch vorgeschlagene - Wechsel angebracht. Gerade für Letzteres gibt es ja noch sehr viel mehr gute Gründe.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Sunbringer (10 Februar 2005)

Hi drboe,

es ging mir darum, dass sich ev. mit der zeit (durch patches etc) der Fehlerteufel in die derzeitige installation eingeschlichen hat. Das könnte man durch eine Neuinstallation ev. beheben.

Aber wie weiter unten dann geschrieben, ist der Fehler voraussichtlich gefunden. Es wurde auch grade gepatcht, Ihr könntet also nochmal schauen, ob der Fehler nun behoben ist.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Februar 2005)

:thumb: 

Schnell-Leser werden auch bedient. Prima.


----------



## Sunbringer (10 Februar 2005)

Wir erfüllen alle Wünsche  :holy:


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Februar 2005)

Sunbringer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir erfüllen alle Wünsche  :holy:


Wunderbar  :bussi:


----------



## drboe (10 Februar 2005)

Sunbringer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie weiter unten dann geschrieben, ist der Fehler voraussichtlich gefunden. Es wurde auch grade gepatcht, Ihr könntet also nochmal schauen, ob der Fehler nun behoben ist.


Hi,

habe gerade eben den IE 5.5 noch mal versucht. Das Ergebnis ist wie gestern; ein Hintergrundbild kommt nicht, auch wenn das im Style-Sheet aufgeführt ist (../pics/wasser.jpg). Offenbar sind der linke und der rechte Bereich absolut positioniert und mit fester Breite definiert. Der mittlere Bereich nimmt das gesamte Fenster ein, wird aber über Ränderdefinitionen zwischen den linken und rechten Content "gezwängt". IE 5.5 scheint die Angaben anders zu interpretieren - oder die Positionen anders zu berechnen, so dass es zu den Überlappungen kommt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2005)

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.computerbetrug.de


----------



## drboe (10 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.computerbetrug.de


Der Test gilt nur für HTML. Natürlich zickt der IE, aber wegen der Style Sheets sollte man dann auch noch http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/...trug.de&warning=1&profile=css2&usermedium=all benutzen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2005)

Die Style Sheets sind auch ok.
Der beanstandete Fehler ist noch nicht lokalisiert, dürfte sich aber nicht so auswirken, dass das ganze Layout zerpflückt wird.
Und die Warnungen betreffen lediglich den Ausdruck.


----------



## Heiko (21 Februar 2005)

*Eine dringende Bitte an alle, die Darstellungsprobleme hatten:*

Bitte nochmals testen ob die Probleme nun weg sind und falls nicht, dann bitte einen Screenshot an mich.
Falls ja, gebt bitte ein kurzes Feedback hier im Forum.


----------



## Counselor (22 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Oder besser noch: auf den IE völlig zu verzichten? Das Teil ist doch ein Scheunentor für "Dreck" jeder Art und taugt maximal für Windows-Updates (die Du für Win98 SE aber nicht mehr bekommst).


http://www.windowsitpro.com/Article/ArticleID/43276/43276.html
Alternativen zum IE:
http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/ie_no_more.asp


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Browser-spezifische Anpassungen von Websites sind teuer und m. E. auch problematisch, weil man so Abweichungen von den Standards zementiert.


Richtig. Es ist schlicht blödsinnig, für den IE 5 - den kaum einer mehr verwendet - irgendwas zu 'optimieren'.


----------



## drboe (22 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nochmals testen ob die Probleme nun weg sind und falls nicht, dann bitte einen Screenshot an mich.


nur Test der vorherigen Problemkandidaten:

Opera 6.05 auf W98 2nd Ed. (1024x768): OK
IE 5.5 auf WindowsME (1400x1050): OK

Die Darstellung der Startseite folgt auch Veränderungen der Fenstergröße bis zum jeweils möglichen Maximum problemlos.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *Eine dringende Bitte an alle, die Darstellungsprobleme hatten:*
> Bitte nochmals testen ob die Probleme nun weg sind und falls nicht, dann bitte einen Screenshot an mich.
> Falls ja, gebt bitte ein kurzes Feedback hier im Forum.


computerbetrug.de sieht weiterhin


			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Hübsch!


aus...

... und das Problem 


			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: Aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen überlappen (zumindest bei mir) die Ränder den Hauptteil der Seite


tritt bei mir *nicht* mehr auf.  :thumb:


----------



## Heiko (22 Februar 2005)

Danke an die Tester!
Counselor hat schon Recht, dass es schwachsinnig ist, für den IE speziell zu entwickeln.
Allerdings wars in dem vorliegenden Fall ein Problem der CSS-Datei, so dass lediglich eine eigene CSS-Datei für diejenigen angeboten werden musste, die mit dem IE surfen. Der Aufwand hielt sich also in Grenzen.
Dann bekam ich auch einige Beschwerden, so dass ich deswegen beschloß, das Mögliche zu tun um das Problem zumindest so weit zu beheben, dass die Seiten lesbar werden. Jan hat das dann auch sehr schnell in den Griff bekommen.
Zudem setzt auch mein Arbeitgeber noch auf den IE 5, und wenigstens dort sollten die Seiten lesbar sein...


----------

